# Request for multimedia/zoneminder update



## ORTO-DOX (May 27, 2014)

Good day FreeBSD users!

Since I have not knowledge for porting, I just can give your attention to that question.

For using FreeBSD as security server for video control services it is solution based on multimedia/zoneminder.
But in ports tree available only version 1.25.0, but actual version 1.27.0 (and between that 2 versions more than 3 years of development).
New version brings many new features and cameras support. 

Maybe someone has possibility to update that port 

P.S. I'm write a PR 190268 for that.

Thanks!


----------



## trumee (Feb 14, 2016)

Version 1.29 is supposed to work in FreeBSD. But I wasn't able to build it.

https://github.com/ZoneMinder/ZoneMinder/issues/1288


----------



## uzsolt (Feb 22, 2016)

Did you try an update request on bugzilla?


----------

